# Pine Log WMA gate open this weekend?



## Oconostota (Dec 7, 2012)

Being deer season, would the main gate be open this weekend, Saturday through Monday afternoon 12/8 - 2/10?  Do they happen to close it at night this time of year?

I would think so, but assumption is the mother of all...uh...mess ups.  I would really, really hate to get locked in there.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 8, 2012)

my experience with Pine Log is that they only open their gates when there is a scheduled big game or hog hunt, and they close and lock them at dark the day after. I've called and talked to the rangers, supposedly this is at the request of the land owners since this land is leased by the state


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok - thanks for the info.


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 8, 2012)

papachaz said:


> my experience with Pine Log is that they only open their gates when there is a scheduled big game or hog hunt, and they close and lock them at dark the day after. I've called and talked to the rangers, supposedly this is at the request of the land owners since this land is leased by the state



On 2nd thought, am I reading right that you think the main gate would be?:

1) Locked tomorrow (Sunday) night, and re-opened Monday morning.

2)  Not even open at all this weekend, despite it being gun season for deer.

I'm a dummy on "scheduled hunts" and "general gun season".  I would think WMA gates would be open sunrise-sunset (or more) during deer firearm season.

What I'm concerned about is going in tomorrow (Sunday), camping, then getting locked in when I try to come out Monday afternoon.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2012)

Go to check station, read sign, go by that...............I walked in an open gate the other day, because the sign said they were closed............they will say when they are opened. Often times the gates are opened for logging


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 9, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Go to check station, read sign, go by that...............I walked in an open gate the other day, because the sign said they were closed............they will say when they are opened. Often times the gates are opened for logging



Ohhhhh, them old Satterfield boys...(unless someone else bought the property within the last 20 years).  Very good folk to talk to, but most certainly folk you do not ever want to cross.  The only human being I would have ever run from was Bobby Satterfield, operating the sawmill back there, back then, in 2 different spots.

Dude was one very big...mo...(you-know-what), and very much in shape and not fat at all.  Speed always wins over mite, but that ol' boy had them both.

But wait, sometimes the sign on the check-in station says "closed", but the gate is actually open?  I know that is the usual gamble, 90% of the time.  Normally, I either have either brought my MTB or plan to walk 2.5-3 miles back in there.  But this time, I would like to camp in there, without hauling everything back in there on my back.  See, 4 weeks ago, I broke my back.  Gotta watch what I sling on it and walk a distance with.


----------



## schweisshund (Dec 9, 2012)

You can camp back there?


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe that's not prohibited, and yes, people do.


----------



## schweisshund (Dec 9, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> I believe that's not prohibited, and yes, people do.



That is good to know. Any place I can paddle a canoe back there that anyone knows of?


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 9, 2012)

schweisshund said:


> That is good to know. Any place I can paddle a canoe back there that anyone knows of?



Not at all.  Unless Stamp Creek is at flood stage, and you can handle whitewater.  I even tried to paddle up Stamp Creek from Allatoona, putting in at the ramp north of Wilderness Camp.  No go - couldn't even make it up near Hwy 20, and that was when there was water in the lake.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been told by the GW there that they only open the gates  (for public access)for big game and hog hunts. They do leave them open for archery season, but I wouldn't trust driving in an open gate any other time, they could be in there and come out and lock it behind them and you'd be locked in.

This one isn't open for hunting during rifle season except for quota hunts and this week is an open hunt. Other than that, I wouldn't trust going through an open gate. They might have them open now for this week, but personally I wouldn't trust it until wed morning. As said, even the signs posted at the check station aren't always accurate. 

and yes they allow camping pretty much anywhere there as long as you're not blocking the road, you'd be amazed at some of the places I've seen people pull their campers too in there. Thought about maybe pulling mine over there, but in reality it's not that far from Aragon to drive over there every day


----------



## schweisshund (Dec 12, 2012)

I checked the harvest record at 2:30 p.m. 12-12-12 and there were two boars and one deer. 

One of the boars weighed in at 250lbs.


----------



## schweisshund (Dec 12, 2012)

I also talked to a couple of other hunters and one was adamant about shutting the place down. He felt the State was robbing us by only allowing the gates to open 4 to 5 days out of the year when deer season is nearly 4 months long.


----------



## pnome (Dec 12, 2012)

schweisshund said:


> I also talked to a couple of other hunters and one was adamant about shutting the place down. He felt the State was robbing us by only allowing the gates to open 4 to 5 days out of the year when deer season is nearly 4 months long.



But you can only hunt for deer on a few select weekends, or during archery.  I can understand if your complaint is with the gates not being open for small game hunting.  But for deer they are only open when the WMA is open for deer hunting.


----------



## schweisshund (Dec 12, 2012)

pnome said:


> But you can only hunt for deer on a few select weekends, or during archery.  I can understand if your complaint is with the gates not being open for small game hunting.  But for deer they are only open when the WMA is open for deer hunting.



It wasn't my complaint - it was the complaint of the two other hunters I was talking with. One was "outraged" that the gates close during the turkey hunt, the other was outraged that they only allow a 4 to 5 day deer hunt out of the four month season.

As for me, I am happy they open it all. The place is beautiful.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 13, 2012)

schweisshund said:


> It wasn't my complaint - it was the complaint of the two other hunters I was talking with. One was "outraged" that the gates close during the turkey hunt, the other was outraged that they only allow a 4 to 5 day deer hunt out of the four month season.
> 
> As for me, I am happy they open it all. The place is beautiful.



BLUE^^^Yes it is........Yes, It is!


----------



## schweisshund (Dec 13, 2012)

There must have been a "deer rapture"

I remember when I was a kid, the check in station line would be quite long at the end of each day. There isn't anything out there ... 

Is it this?:

http://wildlifemanagementinstitute....s-anticipated&catid=34:ONB Articles&Itemid=54


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2013)

schweisshund said:


> There must have been a "deer rapture"
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, the check in station line would be quite long at the end of each day. There isn't anything out there ...
> 
> ...



I dont think thats it.........I think it is Too much pressure and Yotes.

I have seen a substantial decline in the number of Deer and tracks over just the last 5 years I have been going out there.

I used to see LOTS AND LOTS of tracks......Many times I have seen Yote tracks on top of Deer tracks.........I still see a few Deer tracks, but Very few


----------



## pnome (Jan 22, 2013)

Was out there a couple weekends ago and saw 5 deer.   

No hogs though


----------

